# Lame sheep?



## cgjsmith (Apr 19, 2012)

So my very old Ewe all the sudden started favoring her front hoof.  When we looked at it we didn't see anything wrong with the hoof (needs a little trimming) didn't feel any of the bones broken, she puts some weight on it but not much.  I didnt feel any heat in her leg.  Any ideas  thanks  Crystal  Smith


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 19, 2012)

I would bring her to the vet.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 19, 2012)

I've noticed in older sheep that thy start to limp. I couldn't tell you why though. The oldest sheep I have is three so I'm a ways off yet.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 20, 2012)

I have noticed the same thing in my older sheep as well! They seem to limp on one of their legs/feet, and there is nothing I can find wrong. I usually leave mine be and the limp seems to go away on its own in 3 days to a week. I figure maybe they had a small sprain or pulled something cause I have no clue as to what it would be!


----------

